# Sale at Needs n Desires



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

Here is a copy of my email.








Greetings! ​
*Kangaroo Leashes & Chokes*, (This is the "Heavy" line NOT the"Lite" line, 20% off website pricing. These are by far the nicest show lead you will ever use. They soften up like butter in no time! Also,*ALL Chris Christensen Products,* *40%* discount *while supplies last,* as we are *discontinuing* this line. Limited quantities available. Please use PROMO CODE 333 in the comment section of the shopping kart, when checking out and* we will deduct the discount when we process your order. Sale prices do not show on the website. *Make sure you forward this to all your friends, so they can join in on the savings!
*This sale is for 6 days only*. Starting Oct 25th up to and including Oct 31st.















*Kangaroo Leashes & Chokes*
*Heavy line only.*

*20% off Website pricing *
*www.needsndesires.com**
*









40% off website pricing
Limited quantities.
Everything made by Chris is included
in this sale!!​

www.needsndesires.com​

​​​*3 Pack Squirrels and Bees*
*want to get those ears up?*
*Great little toys for in the Ring*









*20% of website pricing*
www.needsndesires.com
Sincerely,​
Sharman and Hans Jorgensen
Needs n' Desires Show Dog Supplies
Toll free: 1-866-693-3319
[email protected]
www.needsndesires.com​

*Forward email*
 This email was sent to [email protected] by [email protected].
Update Profile/Email Address | Instant removal with SafeUnsubscribe™ | Privacy Policy.
Email Marketing by​


​Needs n' Desires Show Dog Supplies | Box 605 Porthill, Idaho 83853 | Box 64 Canyon, BC V0B 1C0 | Porthill | ID | 83853​


----------

